# Another Myrtle Stump table.



## GS-76 (Jul 24, 2021)

New design on a Myrtle end table. Rough shape but general idea.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 24, 2021)

Cool, let the creativity flow, be one with the Schwartz! Seriously though nice mock up. Base of the legs looks a little narrow compared to the top and might be tippy. But nice concept so far.


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 24, 2021)

Really like the legs as an alternative to a stump! Chuck


----------



## GS-76 (Jul 24, 2021)

Thinking of adding a smaller round base at the bottom and little flares at the top. Here is a puc with a flare piece added.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS-76 (Jul 24, 2021)

It is not tippy and has a 21-1/2" top, but still thinking of adding a round base to the bottom for added support.


----------



## GS-76 (Jul 24, 2021)

What is your thoughts on legs turned this way with a round base added to the bottom


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 24, 2021)

I like it the first way but think it needs something to keep from tipping. Especially if someone leans on one side


----------



## GS-76 (Jul 24, 2021)

Eric. I'm tinkering with the idea of adding a smaller but thicker round base to the bottom for more stability, as your thoughts.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 24, 2021)

If those legs were wider at the bottom, I wouldn't worry about it. I think it looks good like that. I would hate for someone to tip it over and break such a nice piece!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 24, 2021)

First way is definitely kinder to my eyes. With that curvature, I would add the base plate to it. If you happen to be making several, how bout finding a couple sections with the grain curved to minimize chances of cracking later. Not picking at the design, just more like poking seeing if its ticklish...


----------



## GS-76 (Jul 24, 2021)

Sounds good, i have a cool idea for the bottom supports. Gonna be cool. More pics as i get a couple mocked up.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 24, 2021)

Liking it! Are the legs the same top and bottom? The top looks wider in the photo. If so, you could flip the legs, wider at the bottom for support and then add you secondary braces at the top.


----------



## GS-76 (Jul 24, 2021)

DL. I will have to measure that out. That might be an idea to make sure the widest end is atvthe bottom. I have an idea for the base stability and will post pics of mockup on Monday aftetnoon after i have pieces made and mocked up.


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 25, 2021)

Or maybe change the contact point on the arched legs so it's wider at the feet than at the top. But then you'd be forced to add some extra support for the top I think.


----------



## djg (Jul 25, 2021)

Beautiful wood. I'm terrible at design, but I think a disc base would detract from the top. My first thought would be add short flat feet to the legs. I couldn't find an appropriate example, but this. If you imagine the curved bracing on this table is your legs and the feet (lap joint) intersect in the middle and extend outward under each leg. The toe would extend past the outer edge of the leg longer than this example. Clear?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GS-76 (Jul 25, 2021)

Wait for pics as this progresses. Similar to the pics but different.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS-76 (Jul 27, 2021)

Think I have the leg and table supports figured out. Still all rough cut, but think this is what i am going with. Have llts of tapering and sanding yet. Inside tall legs will be cut concave in sweeps to match the narrower outside legs where the meet and then will sweep wide again at top and bottom of legs. Thoughts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 27, 2021)

Original design looks great WITH a round bottom added to keep it from tipping. Flares not necessary.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 27, 2021)

Hard to see the forest for the trees here. I think I see what you are doing, but I have been wrong before. You plan to add the flares to the outside and remove the inner legs as the cross the flared area? Or are you just adding flares? If just adding flares, it will be too busy for my mind. Octopus top and bottom may not be the look you see but that's what my mind sees if the center legs stay and flares are added.


----------



## djg (Jul 27, 2021)

Bottom is too busy for me.


----------



## GS-76 (Jul 27, 2021)

But i like the flares, it is still a work in progress and is still taking shape. It's to soon to judge just yet. lol !!!!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 27, 2021)

After seeing that, if it were me I'd go with the original design with the round bottom.


----------



## GS-76 (Jul 27, 2021)

I am going to finish these with the flares, making a matched set, will post finish pics when done. Thanks for the replies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 28, 2021)

I think as long as all the braces and legs flow smoothly together this will look great. Reminds me on banyan or giant fig trees.


----------



## GS-76 (Jul 28, 2021)

Ok guy's and gal'sone last opinion. I decided my way would look good in the end and i have my patterns, but it will get made just not right now.
Way to time consuming. Better project for the winter. So--/
Here is where you all come in, the round base, better a 11-1/2" or a 14" base top is 21-1/2"
Heres pics. Pic in the left is the 11-1/2" base abd the one on the right is the 14" base. Me i lean to the 14". This will wind up being about 20" to 24" tall when done. Thanks again for your eyeballs and opinions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 28, 2021)

Small one wont get as much accidental foot traffic... as in, wouldnt trip me if I walked by it...


----------



## GS-76 (Jul 28, 2021)

Both are 14" and i used the small one on another project. These are 3-1/[email protected] smaller diam than the top so should not be a trip hazard. I hope!!!


----------



## djg (Jul 28, 2021)

I liked the extra curves on top as you had in Post #19. Guess you didn't like them. As for the base, I already voted  .


----------



## GS-76 (Jul 28, 2021)

Still going to add the extra curve pieces to the top underside. Here it is glued up. Without the curvred pieces. Will add those later,

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 28, 2021)

I think you made the right choice. If the objective was improved stability, the smaller circle didn't gain you much (was barely wider than the splayed out legs) so the larger one more closely accomplished your goal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GS-76 (Aug 19, 2021)

Finishing up the table these past few days. Here is what i finally came up with for base and overall design. Now to make another just like it.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 19, 2021)

YEEESSSS!!! I like it!


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 19, 2021)

Final results are just fantastic! Chuck


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 19, 2021)

Looks fantastic!!!


----------



## GS-76 (Aug 19, 2021)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the comments and tips. Gary


----------



## Barb (Aug 19, 2021)

Looks amazing!


----------



## Ray D (Aug 20, 2021)

Beautiful table. You may have already mentioned it but what finish did you use?


----------



## GS-76 (Aug 20, 2021)

Clear Zinser shellac, 3 coats and sand between coats. Then 2 coats of Helmsman spray semi gloss, with sanding between coats.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

